# Lump on Chameleon



## Btolcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I'm after some help.
I have had a young female yemen chameleon for probably a couple of months now and she appears to be doing fine. Eating loads, and a nice varied diet, drinking, nice and active, growing at quite a pace. But while handleing her today I noticed a small lump protruding from her side near her back leg. I handle her pritty much every day and have not noticed this befor, which leads to me think it has come on quickly.
Its not very clear on the photo but you can see it near her back leg on her right side.








Has anyone seen anything like this before?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Could be a really big poo - could be an egg. Those are the first 2 things that cross my mind!


----------



## Btolcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I think she is probably still a little young for eggs.
On the subject of poo, I cleaned her out yesterday and dont see any fresh poo, dispite her having eaten today.

Thanks


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Chameleons store fat around there, this may be what you are seeing
Laura x


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

how old is she?


----------



## Vince123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Has she been acting normal lately? Looks to me like it could be a broken or fractured rib. Have you seen her fall recently? Chameleons can store calcium in places like too. If they are getting over supplemented. How often do you supplement her food?

Just some ideas...


----------



## Btolcher (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it looks far to much like a limp to be something normal like fat storage, the pic doesnt really do it justice.
I dont know exactly how old she is but she was absolutly tiny when I got her, and I have had her a few months.
As for behaviour she has been acting fine, and does not mind the lump being touched.
Could this be a symptom of impactation?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Btolcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh and as for suppliment as she is still growing she is getting calcium 2 days on 1 day of, and nutribal once a week


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Hiya Ben, what are you feeding her, how often and how much, and the size of the feeders 
laura x


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

It could be an abcess of some kind, or infection. Can you see any nicks on the skin where she may have been nibbled by crickets?


----------



## Btolcher (Oct 28, 2009)

She is getting a mix of medium brown crickets and small locusts, abut a dozen a day in total, and a couple of small wax worms a week. She always seems to be hungry.
Cant see any cuts or anything, skin looks fine.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

My better half Jamie has had a look and your Chameleon looks like she is cycling eggs, which will mean that her fat pads will be pushed out a bit more as the eggs develop and things move around inside her!
You could feed her morio worms for a few days as they make chams do runny poo's, this will show you if she has any obstructions, other wise we would suggest that she is cycling eggs and to be sure and avoid any mishaps during cycling, you should get an xrray performed by your vet
Laura xx


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Btolcher said:


> She is getting a mix of medium brown crickets and small locusts, abut a dozen a day in total, and a couple of small wax worms a week. She always seems to be hungry.
> Cant see any cuts or anything, skin looks fine.
> Thanks
> Ben


 
Sounds like you are overfeeding her, the waxworms will be giving her far too much fat, and i hate to say it, but you have a fat cham! If she is eating this much she will be cycling more/larger eggs than she would if she was kept on a maintanence diet, she may not be able to cope with the strain of producing so many/so large eggs especially if she is fairly young/first clutch


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And just so you know - I have seen female chams cycling eggs from 4-5 months onwards, especially those that are fed a lot.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> And just so you know - I have seen female chams cycling eggs from 4-5 months onwards, especially those that are fed a lot.


This is very true, they can start earlier!


----------



## Btolcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Good Morning,

Thanks for your help everyone, she did a massive poo yesterday and it looks like the lump has gone, must have just had a bit of a blockage.
After your advice I will be cutting back on her food though, I'm just a bit to much of a soft touch.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh thats good news! high temperatures and large diets really spurs females on to produce eggs, so I would keep an eye on her for signs of wanting to deposit and keep a bucket handy just in case!
laura x


----------



## StephanieNicole1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*That Bump*








i know its probablly not a good idea but my fiance's mother has a veiled chamoleon and she has a huge bump like that in the same spot, my fiance cut it open and all kinds of pus came out along with a string i want to say was the root of it. Well its closing up and all but its filling back up with pus she is doing alot better than she was nefore we opened it up, we were worried and in doing so she seems happier but it as i said is reforming id say bring her/him to the vet its gunna cost a bit but it worth it.



















let me know if youcan see the pictures and tell me if thats about the same


----------



## StephanieNicole1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*yea its huge!!*


----------

